# Ok Ive got questions



## drasbell (Feb 6, 2009)

You knew that this was coming, this is my first attempt at turning a bowl since high school. The wood is maple and is spalted a little but the question that I have is if you look at the last photo you ll see some checking, what to do to get rid of it, or is it the nature of the wood, thanks Rick


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Can't tell for sure but those could be heat checking. What I mean is you got the wood hot when sanding. It also looks like there is some tear out also. What I would do is put on some thin CA (super glue). Make sure you wet the cracks and make sure you hit the ends of each crack to keep it from cracking further. It also could be the nature of the wood but by the looks of it and my experience it is the first. Most times with the tear out which the rough area I am seeing I will paint on some sanding sealer or spritz with a little water from a spray bottle and then take a final thin cut or two. Most times it is gone and will sand nicely. If you don't have it one of the best DVD's for bowl turning in my opinion and I have seen his demo's plus had the pleasure of him showing me some of his cuts with a bowl gouge is Bill Grumbine's "Turned Bowls Made Easy." He show you about everything from cutting the log to most every cut with a bowl gouge you will ever need to make plus finishing. Hope this helps.

Oh and if you do try the CA and get it sanded nicely rattle (spray) can lacquer or poly will finish it nicely.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

When I eventually get back into bowls Rick, I'll be over the moon if my first one ends up as nice as yours, apart from the turning, I like the shape.


----------



## drasbell (Feb 6, 2009)

Thanks for the advice and kind words your advice will go a long way in this learning curve I want to get this down and down right without cutting corners, but I know I must get the technique down right to learn right, I cant attend a class, and don't know any body that turns short of this site, We have a local turners club and I thought that it would be a good place to start, but looking at the web site the last entry was back in 2005 and no links work any more so I think that is out. 
I did get a book Turning by Richard Raffan I will also check out the lead that Bernie suggested thanks again Rick


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

Just because the web site is out of date doesn't mean the club is. My local clubs site was likewise out of date but is very active, with turners, scrollers and carvers as three sub-clubs. I haven't heard of any routologists yet but am thinking of taking a couple of my trivets in as a show and tell / door prize.. That'll bring out interest, if any exists!


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

Very nice Rick! You certainly wasted no time!


----------

